# mixed-bag



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Not real big and not a lot of 'em… 
Minnows and 1/32 jig head w/ Mr. crappie bodies in about 9-13 ft. of water.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice spread Barefoot. Plenty for a good meal. Congratulations 
You say not a lot of them but I’ve had days when I’ve done a whole lot worse.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well done!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! You must be a good bit north of Milton to catch the perch.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Nice spread Barefoot. Plenty for a good meal. Congratulations
> You say not a lot of them but I’ve had days when I’ve done a whole lot worse.



It WAS a good meal. Used an ultralight w/ 6# line, also caught about a 2# bass, felt like a monster.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Nice ! You must be a good bit north of Milton to catch the perch.


Yep above the Mason-Dixon for sure. Going to try my luck for Northern & Muskie in the morning...never caught ether one so even a small one will be a big deal....if I get lucky enough to hook and boat one.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang! Seafood buffet! Good job


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

barefoot said:


> Yep above the Mason-Dixon for sure. Going to try my luck for Northern & Muskie in the morning...never caught ether one so even a small one will be a big deal....if I get lucky enough to hook and boat one.


Big lures, big in line spinners around the grass 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice.....always nice to hit foreign waters and catch SOMETHING!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

was scratchin my head seeing those perch.....until the north came up....way to go.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

olegator said:


> was scratchin my head seeing those perch.....until the north came up....way to go.


Me too


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments fellas.

Didn't catch a pike or Muskie, but in talking to others on the lake...no one else did either.

But a great day on the water anyway.


----------

